
Ask HN: Excel-like web tool to manipulate large amounts of data? - apomit
Hi -<p>I&#x27;m looking for an Excel-like web tool that can allow me to:
1) manually update row-based data;
2) have an API to automatically update certain fields of each piece of data.<p>Say I have 1M rows and would like to be able to show them in a tabular way.
I like Excel but I think there must be something better out there. Is there?<p>Thanks
======
tzm
If you need a hosted service, I would use Google Sheets and write a custom
Google Apps Script to transform data. Supports up to 2 million cells [1].

You could also use an Excel Web App and leverage the JS API or REST API via
Excel Web Services [2].

For native Excel, I would look at DataNitro's Excel Add-in [3] for Python
bindings. Similar to DataNitro, I wrote a JavaScript equivalent Excel Add-in
that may be handy (contact me if interested).

Other helpful tools:

\- Google Refine

\- Google Fusion Tables [4]

\- Tableau (doesn't render tabular/grid views)

\---

[1]
[https://support.google.com/drive/answer/37603?hl=en](https://support.google.com/drive/answer/37603?hl=en)

[2] [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms582023.aspx](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms582023.aspx)

[3] [https://datanitro.com/quickstart](https://datanitro.com/quickstart)

[4] [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/fusion-tables-
announ...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/fusion-tables-
announce/4oB11Lpd4z8)

~~~
apomit
Thanks!

------
petersouth
I like this thing - [https://airtable.com/](https://airtable.com/)

